# حمل surfer 9 بالكراك بعد تعديل الرابط



## وليد محمد عطية (14 يونيو 2009)

إخواني الكرام أقدم لكم هدية بسيطة أتمني ان يستفيد بها الجميع وننال الثواب بإذن الله وهي (surfer 9 بالكراك) وقبل التحميل نسألكم الدعاء لنا ولكم وللمسلمين اجمعين وجزاكم الله كل خير
http://www.4shared.com/file/111807148/b3b222ac/Surfer_9crack.html


----------



## اللورد جميل (15 يونيو 2009)

الأخ وليد شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hng2000 (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود


----------



## لهون جاف (17 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود*​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (24 يونيو 2009)

عمل صالح في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (24 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود
جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود​*​


----------



## هانى عامر (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## surveyor 1983 (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخ وليد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و رزقك الله الفردوس من الجنة


----------



## mostafammy (5 يوليو 2009)

جزااك الله خيراااااا


----------



## يحيى جمال (14 يوليو 2009)

بعد التنصيب ووضع الكراك لايفتح ماالاسباب افيدونا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء:11:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ وليد


----------



## مهندس أكرم (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مهندس وليد 

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس أكرم (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبك
......................


----------



## mostafacourageous (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## أبو ماجد (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك أخي اكريم


----------



## zaen (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

الله يوفقك واخواننا المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## محمود حامد رونق (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك المهندس وليد


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كثيرا والله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (17 يوليو 2009)

لسانى عاجز عن الشكر انا فعلا كنت دايخ على البرنامج ده والحمد لله ربنا كرمنا بيك
ويارب يشتغل كويس هجربه وهدعيلك حتى لو مشتغلش جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## HCIVILENG (18 يوليو 2009)

الكراك يعمل لفتره زمنيه محدوده ومن بعدها يطلب سيريال جديد فما هو الحل ؟؟ وشكرا...


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (18 يوليو 2009)

*الكراك يعمل لفتره زمنيه محدوده ومن بعدها يطلب سيريال جديد فما هو الحل ؟؟ وشكرا...*
اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا 
الحل اللي انا جربته مع المشكله دي اني اخرت تاريخ جهاز الكمبيوتر وخليت التاريخ 2007 او 2008 ونجحت الطريقه واشتغل البرنامج ولما بفتحه ما بيطلب سريال تاني وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## HCIVILENG (18 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لك اخي على المساعده وامل بان ينجح الحل المقترح وشكرا..


----------



## يحيى جمال (19 يوليو 2009)

اولا جزاك الله كل خير لقد عملت بنصيحتك وغيرت التاريخ على الكمبيوتر ولكن:86: طلب السريال ،
فهل نغير قبل التحميل ام بعده


----------



## حسن احمد (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام دوما


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااااكم الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## وليد سامي1 (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جداا علي البرنامج


----------



## k_kamal58 (7 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much sorry for writing in english because this lap top dont support arabic languagh gazak allah kol khair:75:


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا...................


----------



## عادل الحدادي (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## م.طارق عدنان (18 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر الله يسلمك ومنور


----------



## hamzeh (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على البرامج المفيده


----------



## محمدالمختار (10 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (12 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك 
شاكرين علي الرفع المميز
جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (12 يناير 2010)

بيليبلبي يلاببل يبيبليبلبيل


----------



## youssof ali (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mahmoud khalid (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزااك الله خيراااااا*​


----------



## احمدمنصور (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة


----------



## م.طارق عدنان (9 يوليو 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله الف خير وشكرا لك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فرج أقليلون (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فواز احمد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .ربنا يهدي امة الاسلام


----------



## محمد قحطان (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ماهي البرامج المستخدمة لانزال الخرائط من جهاز gpsmap62s الي الكمبيوتر واخراجها علي الورق 
تقبلو تحياتي*


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## محمود غندور (9 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## noor-noor (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد صبح (22 مايو 2012)

مشكووووور ياباشاااا


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassan.algabry (16 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## artist_1 (8 يناير 2013)

thanks alot!


----------



## مرجان 2011 (8 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## firas_2007 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هدا العمل


----------



## م. محمد عيسى (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## محمد نصر احمد محمد (5 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس وافي (16 فبراير 2015)

جزاااااااك الله خيرا


----------

